# Need info on Seaward 32



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking for input on the Seaward Eagle 32 built by Hake Yachts. I have been able to find some information on the 25 but have not been able to get much owner feedback or reviews on the 32. I have the builders information but there are no dealers in my area. I am interested in the retractable keel not the fixed. I would really appreciate any information that anyone has or has heard about, (good or bad 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I do not know the Seaward Eagle 32 very well but the Seawards that I know better tend to be simple boats that are price and shoal draft oriented. Build quality and sailing ability tends to be mediocre to poor, especially considering that these are comparatively recent designs. They tend to be underballasted for thier sail area and draft and so depend pretty heavily on form stability giving them a corky motion. They tend to have quirky details like a helmsman''s station where any water running along the deck will drop into the helmsmen''s lap and instruments mounted where the helmsman can either see the sails, or the instruments but not both at the same time. They tend to have somewhat primitively finished interiors, minimal storage, and simplistic engineering. 

Jeff


----------



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

Are you talking about the retractable keel versions? They draw from 24" to 6''6". I am a little surprised at your experience with the boats as so far my investigation of them has been very positive. The Eagle is a relatively new model for them but looking at the specs it would seem that they are using some top of the line manufacturers with details like all fittings, ports, etc being stainless steel. I appreciate your input however, it will put me on alert should I decide to go further into this boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hmmm Jeff ??? you are talkig about the same Seawards built by Hake Yachts ? 

I somewhat like the lines of them, although I would never buy one ( too slow, bad upwind etc ) 

However, they do have some respectable hardware on board, almost money no object stuff, and they are real expensive, even used ones sell fast and for mega bucks. 

All the stainless stuff on these boats is indeed nice. We have 3 in our marina !2 x 25 and one 26 ( which is for sale ! the owner asks 42000 bucks !!!! ) 

Thorsten


----------



## c2cSailor (Feb 17, 2002)

I have to say I am very impressed with Hake Yachts and the Seaward Eagle with retracting keel. I was in Florida 2 yrs ago and drove up to Stuart, Fl where they manufacture the Seaward line and met the ower, Nick Hake, in person. I''ve checked out the 32, and although a little small for a liveaboard for 2, its very easy to singlehand and great as a liveaboard for one. You can''t beat the price and there is some good quality equipment on them. They now have a video you can order on this specific model that I have. I think it was $8-$12 but worth it if you are seriously considering buying a Seward. The newer models from 2002 onward have far less issues than in the past, and Nick Hake stands behind his work. If I was still a single guy, this would be the perfect boat for me to cruise the east coast and explore the keys. Good luck!

Tim


----------



## bkafer (Feb 22, 2009)

The newer seawards seem to be a much better quality than the older models.
This is one boat that really holds it value. what i'm not liking is the retractable keel. The keel AND the rudder come straight up, they do not swing . If you hit something , its like hitting it with a regular keel. The reason people buy this boat is to explore skinny water, but not having the swing keel makes it a bit harder. 
The next thing i don't like is an almost useless little seat on the forward starboard side. seems like wasted space to me, I could never picture me sitting there.
Now when you compare the 25 against a mcgregor , you can see that the hake is a much better built and much better finished boat. Would I buy one? If I just wanted to explore and spend weekends on the boat then I would highly recommend one. AS for the 32 rk I'd buy one today if I could find one that I could afford.


----------



## kranchroy (Aug 5, 2010)

The Eagle 32 with retracting keel is even more compelling when one considers the possibilities of variable keel. With the keel fully retracted, can stomach in an isolated sand bank and landed without shorts wet, or bottom of the keel and going abroad. With the keel fully extended, draft 6'6". Not only is a boat with his stiff lower in the ballast bulb at the end of the keel, but it is a remarkable artist in all points of sail.


----------



## OS2Dude (Aug 29, 2011)

As I understand it, Seaward had been sold to a group of 'investors' and that during that time quality suffered. Hake bought the company back and quality is now back as a top priority. 

I plan to visit the factory and take a test sail of the 32RK soon.


----------



## hasher (Aug 12, 2011)

OS2Dude

I'd be interested in your thoughts about the Hake after your visit to the Hake factory.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

This one keel you don't EVER want to hit something with!


----------



## OS2Dude (Aug 29, 2011)

Just how many keels DO you want to hit anything with? The way it is made it can take some hits, as it is braced inside the trunk so even when it is down it still has something in the trunk to brace it. Nothing can be ALL THINGS to ALL PEOPLE, you have to make some tradeoffs to get the characteristics your are trying to achieve. I wouldn't want to hit any rock outcrop with any boat.

Being retractable you can raise it to get over shoal obstacles. GPS & even charts do not mean you always know where EVERYTHING is. You still need to sail with an eye to your environment, even with a fixed keel.

I've been to the factory and took a short test sail with Rob on a 32RK earlier this year. It is a very nice boat. In fact it is still the front runner for our next boat. (They were working on a 46RK for an upcoming boat show, and WOW that is a nice boat!)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Like I don't know, Dude


----------



## hasher (Aug 12, 2011)

DeniseO30,

Thanks for the link.

Chuck


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Chuck, his boats are amazing! I can't imagine a boat better suited for the Chesapeake. I could maybe afford an anchor for such a boat LOL or the islands where they can walk to shore with the keel up.


----------

